# lost our dog today



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

our golden retriever of 11 yrs has past on to the big wetlands in the sky he has been sick for a few months on meds but just didnt make it he was my wifes dog very sad for her and my girls some people dont understand but our pets are like a member of our family our dog and our youngest daughter are the same age  lots of good memories


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. Dogs are part of the family except they never yell at you cause fights. We had to put down our lab last winter and thinking about it still moistens my eyes. My daughter at 24 was ballling like a baby when she started to decorate the gfireplace and came across Brownie's stocking. You'll never forget a good dog and never miss a bad dog. May time heal your wounds. You family was blessed to have the companionship of a loyal friend.

Snake


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss and i do understand how big of an impact a dog can make on a family. My dog rocky a 4 year old boxer is like a son to me and my wife. He fills are hearts with pure joy and we cant help from loving him more and more every day I wish your dog could have made it through the holidays at least to make it less painful (if that could be) time will heal the sadness but charish the times you spent together

sam


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss.It always brings a tear to my eye to read about someone losing their dog.As said a lot of people can't understand the sorrow runs deep when a family pet passes.A dog is truly man's best friend,loyal,forgiving,obedient and so very loving.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your trusted friend and companion. PM sent


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry for your families loss !


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry for youre loss,my wife still gets teary eyed when she sees a chocklate lab,all pets are FAMILY MEMBERS and we mourn there leaving us.MXSHNY.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am really sorry for your loss .....Mabey this spring you can get one more, not to replace but help fill that spot that is now missing in your familys heart.....I hope you and your family can still have a wonderful christmas ......


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

With a heavy heart I send you and your family, My deepest sympathy on your loss...Too bad they are not blessed with a longer life span...Ten years ago we had to have my wife;s Pom. put down due to cancer..It took us a long time to get over the loss, now we can talk about her without crying....Sorry....JIM....CL....PS You are right they are a member of the family...Spolt rotten but we love them...:dog:


----------

